# Had my 12 weeks scan!! Please guess the gender :) UPDATED PAGE 2!



## xxleannexx

Scan went well, baby is so cute was kicking its little legs and fidgeting around everywhere!! 

Baby is measuring 1 day behind which I expected as I ovulate a day later.

Would love you guesses please :flower:


----------



## capegirl7

Great picture! Boy!


----------



## xxleannexx

Thanks capegirl, we also think boy!

Any more guesses please?


----------



## jammers77

Hey hon, they've got a section for gender prediction now, so your post might be moved there later.


----------



## AP

Thread moved :)


----------



## xxleannexx

Brilliant thanks, hadn't noticed that! X


----------



## Mommeof3

Boy


----------



## xxleannexx

Thanks!

anyone else?


----------



## AimeeM

I guess boy, its an excellent pic but not sure there is a visible nub.


----------



## jenniferttc1

looks boy!


----------



## Louise88

I also think boy :D


----------



## xxleannexx

Thanks, I can't believe everyone has said boy, just makes me think even more now that this little one is a little boy, as that's the feeling I get too.

Xxx


----------



## Jenine

I'm thinking boy! Xx


----------



## Momto4monkeys

I'm going to guess boy!!! :)


----------



## veryproudmum

Boy :thumbup: xx


----------



## babyno9

Boy!


----------



## 4boys1girl

not sure...barely a nub (if it is one) but if it is, angle makes me think boy. but skull looks girly to me. sorry i am not much help, lol. congrats anyway :)


----------



## Cheska

:blue:

Just thought I'd add I guessed before I looked at other replies so wasn't swayed


----------



## liz1985

Well think I'm the only one but I thought girl. X


----------



## xxleannexx

Just to update, I have had my 20 week and you were nearly all right.....

I am having a little BOY!!

So happy :) all looked perfect with him.


----------



## dopechick

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Lh8609

Congrats x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats Leanne. I'm having a boy too :)


----------



## xxleannexx

Hey Rachel, aw wow congrats on your blue bump too!!

How are you feeling now?

Haven't seen you on her for ages, do glad all is going good for you xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm doing good now. Like you, I seemed to spend most of first tri in hospital with hyperemesis!! Still taking tablets everyday. Baby growing well, no other problems!
Hope you're doing ok too xxx


----------

